# CC policy - pitches held back in reserve?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at Sheepcote Valley Brighton this weekend, travelling straight after work as usual. Again I'm told I'm the last person to arrive (Friday 7pm) though someone then corrected that to me being the penultimate. I can only presume my fellow campers are having a holiday, are retirees or take annual leave just to get away for the weekend. Am I alone out here in terms of working and wanting to have a nice weekend away WITHOUT taking leave? :-(

I was then given a helpful sheet with 4 pitches marked and we were invited to choose one and let them know. I pondered squaring this circle at the time, but thought better of it.

30 mins later having settled and got some dinner on the go I walked Zoe the dog out of the site onto the large grassy area for a run and play.

There were some 4 units (one caravan, 3 MH) parked up along the site access road and seemingly for the night. I got chatting to one chap who had turned up without booking and was told the site was fully booked. He had checked for nearby CLs but drew a blank so decided to stay put outside the site for the weekend. He said it was level, there was safety in numbers and he was saving nearly 50 quid into the bargain. I mentioned that there seemed two pitches available on site but he seemed happier saving the money.

What do you reckon these spare pitches are for and is it CC policy or some local initiative? This rings a bell with me with a couple of previous experiences elsewhere that suggest CC sites like to hang onto a couple of pitches for 'emergencies'. 

I saw 2 pitches (one was a toss-up for us and the other was just as good but without satellite access) remained free all weekend.

Are there any CC wardens, ex-wardens or members who can shed light on this practice?

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I feel sure this has been answered before in the debate about advance bookings and folk not turning up. I would have thought with your expertise at searching you would have found it  

As I recall it might be that if someone cannot leave for whatever reason, breakdown/sick and they can still accommodate those to come. Another reason might be for maintenance purposes. A pitch may be come damaged, flooding/electrics not working and yet again it leaves them with some flexibility.

peedee


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

To be honest we beginning to get really cheesed off with CC.
Only last night we were looking at the club site at Minehead as we are wanting to book for October.

Supprise Supprise, ALL the pitches for use WITHOUT an awning are fully booked until the 2nd Jan 2011, yet pitches for use WITH an awning are available throughout the three month period.

I've been on any CC site where there is segregation, and I feel this is a blantant policy to charge EVERYONE for an awning irrespective of they have one or not.

The CC really do make me want to spit at times, this is not the first time that I come across sites fully booked for months in advance, and does seems to be a recurring theme with the CC. 

Funnily enough the membership renewal dropped through the letterbox and I'm really tempted to stick it in the shredder.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Supprise Supprise, ALL the pitches for use WITHOUT an awning are fully booked until the 2nd Jan 2011, yet pitches for use WITH an awning are available throughout the three month period.


Could you not book a pitch with an awning then when you turn up say you've changed your mind or your awning's damaged or sold or whatever? (oops perhaps not-that would be lying :wink: )

Or is it much more expensive for an awning pitch?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

? According to the site page there's no charge for an awning. If a site shows no availability for a "without awning" pitch for months ahead, including during the week (with possible exception of Rowntree Park), it's a fair bet that it's a systems glitch and _there aren't any_ no awning pitches at that site so you're free to book whatever you want....


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Try Porlock Caravan Site.

We were there last week.Right in the town for restaurants,shops,buses etc.

A very regimented site however.I got eye ache reading all the notices!

It has best loo awards !! Dedicated dog walk etc.etc.

We are retired so took the free bus into Minehead and also the other way up the famous Porlock hill to Lynmouth.

Helen


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I don't get the 'with' or 'without' awning pitches... It certainly seems to be a free for all when I arrive :roll: What really gets up my nose is those extra special peak summer pitches they manage to find in the back of beyond rammed up against the nettles on a slope from hell and then ask me to pay the same as someone who has the equivelent of a luxury bungalow parked up on the clifftop with views to die for.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi DABs

This one didn't take long to go right off topic did it!! 8O 8O 

A couple of pitches are always kept in reserve for emergency use.

Say if someone breaks down and can't leave when they are supposed to, or if one of the party is taken ill and has to be admitted to a local hospital, so that again they cannot leave on their departure date.

Seems sensible to me, and I have seen it in action twice.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I imagine there has to be cover for clerical clangers too like being double booked.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi DABs
> 
> This one didn't take long to go right off topic did it!! 8O 8O
> 
> ...


Dear Mr Moderator..............doesn't take long to deviate - tks for that!! :roll:

I believe it is down to the local Wardens to allocate or not, the last 8/10 pitches - for just the reasons you state.

Had the need to discuss pitch availability with Wardens on Edingurgh Site, and your views/comments echoed - always good to talk!! 
Incidently last New year they had half the site closed due to thick ice, they seemed to deal with it calmly (like calling those who booked to say "please" don't come" !!!)

As an aside.......If posts like this get highjacked, maybe you should set-aside (like the CC club) some spare "Posts" for CC moans, highjacking etc........just joshing!! :lol:

Trev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> I imagine there has to be cover for clerical clangers too like being double booked.


Clerical Clangers ............ CC ...made me smile

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

macone48 said:


> Dear Mr Moderator..............doesn't take long to deviate - tks for that!! :roll:


To be honest Trev, wandering off topic doesn't bother me that much . . . but then it wouldn't. :roll:

I'm one of the world's worst myself. I spot something interesting and off I go at a tangent.  

As a Mod however I try to control myself, and sometimes have to say, _"Do as I tell you - not as I do myself!!"_ :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I really don't understand what all the fuss is about. Some sites have two categories of pitches. Smaller ones, where an awnings isn't possible and larger pitches where you can use an awning.

Some sites I know have 'Super-pitches' with water supply, picnic table etc.

So you ring up and the smaller pitches have all gone - so what? You either pay a little more and take the larger pitch or go somewhere else. You don't need to use an awning if you're on an awning pitch!

It's no different from booking a ferry and finding the cheapest cabins sold out. You take a better cabin or you go elsewhere.

I cannot understand where 'segregation' comes into it!

As usual this is all about a few bob and someone objecting because he has to fork out a little extra!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Everything you're saying there would be correct Hobbyfan _if they actually charged more for an awning pitch_. They don't, so there's really no issue at all....


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

So it's a bit like double and family rooms in a Travelodge then?

Same price except one room has more space than the other, along with a sofa that folds out to form a double bed.

Why bother booking the no awning pitch/double room when you can have the awning pitch/family room for the same price? :wink:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Rosbotham said:


> Everything you're saying there would be correct Hobbyfan _if they actually charged more for an awning pitch_. They don't, so there's really no issue at all....


Thank you for that! I must admit that I've never noticed whether they charge extra for awning pitches or not and as you say, it makes one wonder what the fuss is about.

If you book an awning pitch you don't actually have to put an awning up, do you?

Possibly the awning pitches are the ones with some grass as opposed to hard standing but that shouldn't be a problem either?

The CCs policy of keeping a couple of pitches for emergencies seems a very sensible one to me. As has been said, what if someone is taken ill, or their car or motor home won't start? They may have to stop an extra day through no fault of their own.


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

Going off topic or may be not! We were there earlier in the year and there were lots of caravans and motorhomes parked on the access road and at the turning for the site! Don't think they were trying to get on to the site! :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Stanner said:


> So it's a bit like double and family rooms in a Travelodge then?
> 
> Same price except one room has more space than the other, along with a sofa that folds out to form a double bed.
> 
> Why bother booking the no awning pitch/double room when you can have the awning pitch/family room for the same price? :wink:


Nothing to stop you except perhaps the morality of it. I would feel a little guilty if a family couldn't get a room because I'd taken a larger room that I don't need. Likewise if I'd taken an awning pitch when I didn't need one.

Perhaps the awning pitches aren't hard-standing? I can't say that I've taken notice.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Yes, it's a moral thing. Description of pitch types is here. From memory of places where we've seen non-awning pitches, they're either on hardstanding with no adjacent grass, or are a bit tighter on space.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

In October 2009, I asked the Caravan Club whether wardens deliberately held pitches back for 'emergencies'. The response was that some pitches were unsuitable for normal caravans/motorhomes but may be adequate to resolve an overnight 'double booking' problem. An example might be a pitch that could happily accommodate a 6.5m motorhome but not an 8m caravan. However, wardens should not be holding back normal pitches. If they are, the Caravan Club said they needed specific instances so they could investigate.

When I stayed at the CC's Brighton site last year, I got talking to a local who was complaining about motorhomers and caravanners parking outside the main site for the night or longer. He said it had been raised at Council level and the locals were hoping something would be done about it.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have worked both at large commercial sites and for one of the big two.

It is common practice to hold a pitch or two back for emergencies:
For example: Broken down caravan that cannot be moved
Pitch left in a unusable state
Electricity Failure

It is then up to the manager if these pitches are to be used but its their risk. Most do not take it as it not worth all the hassle, as sods law says..........


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Brock. These were normal pitches. 

So, is it against policy or within policy? I can see circumstances where it is not an unreasonable precaution, yet I go on CC sites with no late arrivals area and no alternative (eg Baltic Wharf) where there are no pitches held in reserve for such eventualities.

Dave


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi there

We stayed at Rowntree Park, York CC site last August Bank Holiday.

I had sat on the net on the day bookings were released to get my pitch.

Whilst washing up at the sinks I got talking to a German lady and asked her how long ago she had to book. She replied she didn't pre book she had just turned up!

Perhaps they keep spaces for foreign visitors?

Regards

Lorna


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It probably doesn't apply to your situation Dave but I did hear a very strange reason for having vacant pitches at a C&CC site not too long ago.

We were staying at the "Three Magpies" at Seend and I happened to nip into the C&CC site (just along the lane) for a nosey. I noticed that although it was a busy weekend there were a number of free pitches as I walked to the office and on commenting to the warden about the free space he said they were full up. 8O 

The explanation was that their planning permission stated a maximum number of units which was considerably less than the number of actual pitches, as a result they were legally "fully occupied" with plenty of vacant pitches.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > So it's a bit like double and family rooms in a Travelodge then?
> ...


My point............................... :wink:


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the people parked outside were not cc members or recreational campers!

I bet the subject has been raised with the council by the locals. 

As per my photo's posted previously when we were there earlier in the year there were dozens of gypsies in posh caravans and motorhomes parked on the approach road and in the field at the entrance and on the hill approaching the entrance.

Wonder if the CC club realises 

:lol:


----------

